# Frames mittig justieren?



## masta (29. März 2003)

Guten Tag Tutorialer,

bin mal wieder auf ein Problem gestossen, und zwar moechte ich gerne eine Webseite erstellen mit 4 Frames, 1 Frame links, 2 in der Mitte uebereinander und das 4te und letzte Frame rechts. Bis dahin alles schoen und gut, auch die Realisierung keine Thema. Jetzt habe ich aber eine Grafik die etwa die Groesse 800x600 hat. Diese Grafik wird nachher zerschnitten, und zwar in folgenden Teilen links Frame 1 das Menu (nicht Scrollbar), in der Mitte oben das Logo darunter der Textinhalt (Scrollbar) und zuletzt rechts nochmal ein Menue.
Das Problem ist jetzt das die Grafiken alle aneinander haengen muessen und die gesamte Grafik immer mittig gesetzt wird. Also muesste theoretisch immer das linke und rechte Frame automatisch die Breite aender so das das Frame in der Mitte auch in der Mitte bleibt.
Ich hoffe ihr koennt mich verstehen bin fuer jeden Tipp und Realisierungsvorschlag dankbar.

 Gruss Patrick....


----------



## Fabian H (30. März 2003)

```
<frameset cols=*,800,*>
    <frame name="links">
    <frameset rows=50%,50%>
        <frame name="mitteoben">
        <frame name="mitteunten">
    </frameset>
    <frame name="rechts">
</frameset>
```


----------

